# Encendido automático de luces



## pablobddlu (Ago 22, 2012)

El objetivo es como dice el título, encender las luces de un salón de forma automática cuando se detecte presencia en el.

El problema son los sensores... busque y aparentemente existen sensores de movimiento PIR y de ultrasonido... que supuestamente detectan el mas mínimo movimiento (como es un salón de clase no se generan movimientos bruscos). Pero como son difíciles de conseguir en mi país, pensé en usar un sensor PIR y otro sensor magnético en la puerta como los que hay en los supermercados, la idea es poner algo en la llave, y que cuando pase esa barrera se active el sistema... y luego al pasar nuevamente se corte...

Alguna idea de como funcionan los sensores de los supermercados? o alguno conveniente para poner en la puerta? 

gracias saludos!!


----------



## bydiego (Ago 23, 2012)

Luz Automatica con sensor de movimiento(Sensor PIR)

http://www.tecbolivia.com/index.php?view=article&catid=2%3Aarticulos-y-tutoriales-de-electronica&id=8%3Aluz-automatica-con-sensor-de-movimiento&format=pdf&option=com_content&Itemid=45
Spero te sirva indica lo sufieciente y tiene un circuito

att bydiego


----------



## obeja22 (Ago 30, 2012)

Hola, por lo que sé, en México se usan sensores de "presencia" de luz infraroja para los sistemas de alarma, pero se pueden usar los leds infrarojos y uno de los llamados "fototransistores" con un pequeño circuito que al activarse la base (del fototransistor) envie una señal a un transistor en configuración emisor común para poder conectarlo a un relé que encienda un foco de 110v. Es lo más fácil se me ocurre para aplicar tu idea, para desactivarlo puedes usar un Triac, aplicando un voltaje a la compuerta para realizar un disparo y encender, otro disparo para apagar. Es una idea, por cómo usarlo puedes hechar una hojeada o mejor aún hacer pruebas.


----------



## OhneLitch (Oct 2, 2012)

Podrias poner un sensor ultrasónico en modo barrera en la puerta, que active las luces al recibir una señal y las apague cuando ha de recibir la misma señal.

El circuito del ultrasónico está aquí mismo en el foro (usa el buscador) y el on-off se puede hacer con un 555 que mediante la señal de un pulsador active un relé, pero en vez de un pulsador, lo que debes ubicar es la señal del ultrasonido a un transistor que haga las veces de pulsador en el circuito.


----------

